# Monitor stellenweise unscharf



## SweetChunk (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade bemerkt dass mein Bildschirm (ROG Swift PG278Q) Schrift teilweise unscharf darstellt. Auf der rechnten sehe ich die Buchstaben klar und deutlich, doch je weiter ich den Text nach links schiebe umso schwammiger sieht es aus. Ich habe versucht den Effekt zu fotografieren. Bin mit dem Ergebnis aber wenig zufrieden, da fällt es kaum auf. Man sieht allerdings die Pixel die "zuviel" sind.

Eine Auto Einstellung hat der Bildschirm soweit ich weiß nicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das nachzujustieren?

Beste Grüße


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. Juli 2015)

Welche Auflösung hast du in Windows eingestellt?


----------



## SweetChunk (7. Juli 2015)

2560x1440, daran hab ich auch nichts verändert. Scheint als wäre der Fehler über Nacht entstanden, wüsste nicht was ich gestern verändert hätte um sowas hervorzurufen. Und vorher bestand das Problem auch nicht.


----------



## freezy94 (7. Juli 2015)

Versuch mal innerhalb von Windows das ClearTyp anzupassen. Manchmal hilft das schon.


----------



## SweetChunk (7. Juli 2015)

ClearType bringt mich leider kein Stück weiter. Ich hab jetzt mal getestet ab wo die Schrift unscharf wird. Dreiviertel des Bildschirms sind betroffen, nur das rechte Viertel bleibt normal.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Schreib doch mal den Asus Support an.


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. Juli 2015)

Würde mal versuchen Grafiktreiber komplett neu zu installieren. Am besten damit:

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 15.3.0.3


----------



## SweetChunk (7. Juli 2015)

Hab ich nun. Soll den Bildschirm an nen anderen PC anschließen und schauen obs gleich bleibt. Nur so kann man ausschließen dass es an der Hardware liegt. Allerdings komm ich so schnell an keinen anderen PC mit DisplayPort.. wird also erst nächste Woche n Update geben. Das mit den Treibern versuch ich mal


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt ein Board mit DP geholt, da kann man mal auch was ohne Grafikkarte machen.


----------



## SweetChunk (7. Juli 2015)

Weise Entscheidung, soweit hab ich damals nicht gedacht. ^^


----------



## SweetChunk (8. Juli 2015)

Mittlerweile flackert das gesamte Bild  Werd den Monitor wohl austauschen, damit kann das Thema geschlossen werden


----------



## freezy94 (8. Juli 2015)

Kabel überprüft?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2015)

Gerade bei Displayport sollte man kein Billiges Kabel nehmen, würde das auch erstmal überprüfen. 
Stelle zum Test mal 60Hz ein.


----------



## NerdFlanders (8. Juli 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Gerade bei Displayport sollte man kein Billiges Kabel nehmen, würde das auch erstmal überprüfen.
> Stelle zum Test mal 60Hz ein.



DP ist ein digitales Signal, dementsprechend hat ein billiges Kabel 0 Auswirkung auf die Bildqualität. Entweder es gibt ein Bild (das Richtige) oder es gibt kein Bild. 1 oder 0.

Da der TE ein Bild hat, muss der Fehler wo anders liegen.


----------



## SweetChunk (23. Mai 2016)

Falls hier noch jemand mit demselben Problem unterwegs ist -> Monitor einschicken! Hab kostenlosen Ersatz bekommen.


----------

